# Billigteil statt angepriesener Ware



## KatzenHai (21 Oktober 2003)

Aus dem Leben eines ebayers:

Es wurde ein werthaltiger Ersatzaußenspiegel für ein Auto ("vgl. www.Originalhersteller.de, UVP 416 Euro") angeboten und für 200 € gesteigert. Als dann die Sendung ankam, war darin ein billiger Ähnlichspiegel, der im Handel gerade mal 100 € kostet.

Wir haben über die ebay-Funktionen ja die Adresse des Anbieters erfahren. Dahin haben wir jetzt eine Mahnung auf Nacherfüllung Zug-um-Zug gegen Rückgabe des Billigteils abgesetzt und werden bei fruchtlosem Fristablauf einen "Deckungskauf" tätigen und die Mehrkosten als Schaden geltend machen.

Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich ja über die Fortschritte berichten; ich denke, derartiges passiert anderen ebayern auch schon mal ...


----------



## BenTigger (21 Oktober 2003)

Ja interesse bei mir vorhanden, da E-Bay grade Thema bei meiner Tochter ist. Da könnte ich ihr auch mal die andere Seite real zeigen.


----------



## Dino (21 Oktober 2003)

....Thema beobachten....Unnnnd klick!

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2003)

Jo, berichte mal.
Ich wette, er erfüllt nicht. Wer hält dagegen?


----------



## virenscanner (22 Oktober 2003)

> Ich wette, er erfüllt nicht. Wer hält dagegen?


An aussichtslosen Wetten nehme ich nicht teil...


----------



## Counselor (22 Oktober 2003)

@Katzenhai

ich auch beobachten. Bei mir hat mal einer die Unverschämtheit besessen, Pakete per Nachnahme zu liefern, obwohl ich die vereinbarte Versandpauschale bezahlt hatte. Ging natürlich an den Verkäufer zurück. Nach einem ätzenden Mailwechsel und Androhung gerichtlicher Schritte habe ich die Ware dann frei Haus erhalten. 

Dann wechselseitige negative Einträge.

Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Oktober 2003)

Ok, erster Lesestoff für Interessierte: Mein (anwaltliches) Mahnschreiben (natürlich personell neutralisiert, K=Käufer=Mandant, V=Verkäufer):


 K./.V
Forderung ebay-Vertrag Art. 1234567890

Sehr geehrter Herr V,

Hintergrund unserer Beauftragung ist Ihre uns vorliegende vertragliche Bindung zur vorbezeichneten Artikel-Nr. Sie hatten einen „Spiegel xxx“ mit Bietende zum xx.09.2003 (aa:bb:cc Uhr) über die Auktionsplattform ebay angeboten. Die Beschreibung zum Spiegel lautete wörtlich:

„Spiegel für [Autotyp].

Neuware (siehe www.[Originalhersteller].de elektrisch und beheizt UVP: 416 Euro).
Natürlich lackierbar. 

Versandkosten 6,70 Euro in Deutschland“

Zusammen mit dem entsprechenden Foto, auf dem ein linksseitiger Sportspiegel auf der Originalverpackung eines „[Herstellername] Exclusive-Line“ zu sehen ist.

Zum Ende des Auktionszeitraums am xx.09.2003 war das Angebot unseres Mandanten, der unter dem Käufernamen „[ebaynutzer]“ € 200,00 geboten hat, das Höchste, weshalb der Vertrag mit unserem Mandanten zustande gekommen ist. 

Nachfolgend wurde unter Nutzung der ebay-Kaufabwicklung durch unseren Mandanten der Gesamtbetrag von € 206,70 inklusive Versand auf das Konto 12345678 bei der Postbank Hamburg überwiesen, wie Sie dies in der E-Mail vom 17.10.2003 (11:37 Uhr) erbeten hatten. 

Unser Mandant musste dann nach Zugang der Postsendung feststellen, dass Sie statt des angebotenen Sportspiegels der Firma [Originalhersteller] lediglich einen billigen Spiegel der Firma [Alternativhersteller] übersandt haben.

Der Ihrerseits schriftlich angepriesene Verkaufsgegenstand, der Vertragsgegenstand vorliegenden Kaufvertrages geworden ist, ist ein [Originalhersteller] Nr. 1234, nämlich der linksseitige, elektrisch verstellbare und beheizbare Außenspiegel für einen [Autotyp] bis zur Baureihe 2000. Sie haben nicht das geliefert, was vertraglich Ihrerseits als Liefergegenstand zugesagt worden ist. Die gelieferte Sache bzw. Ihre Erfüllung des Kaufvertrages vom xx.09.2003 hat somit einen Sachmangel im Sinne des Kaufvertragrechts.

Namens und in Vollmacht unseres Mandanten setzen wir Ihnen zur ordnungsgemäßen Erfüllung Ihrer vertraglichen Pflichten hiermit eine Frist bis zum

31.10.2003

dergestalt, dass Sie einen linksseitigen [Iriginalhersteller] Nr. 1234 zu Händen des Unterzeichners an die Kanzlei KatzenHai, [Adresse], Zug-um-Zug gegen Einräumen der Abholmöglichkeit für den übersandten Spiegel zu liefern haben. Unser Mandant ist gleichermaßen bereit, den weiterhin bei ihm befindlichen, sachmangelbehafteten Außenspiegel auf Ihre Kosten in den Postversand zu Ihnen nach [V-Wohnort] zu geben.

Da Sie mit Ihren vertraglichen Pflichten in Leistungsverzug geraten sind, haben Sie im Übrigen die Kosten in unserer Anspruchnahme zu zahlen. Diese beziffern sich wie folgt: 

Kostennote 
Gegenstandswert € 416,00 
8/10 Geschäftsgebühr § 118 I 1 BRAGO	36,00 €
Post- und Telekommunikationspauschale § 26 BRAGO	5,40 €
Zwischensumme	41,40 €
16 % Umsatzsteuer	6,62 €
Summe	48,02 €

Zum Ausgleich dieser Forderung auf eines unserer Konten zur Register-Nr. .../03 haben wir uns hier ebenfalls die vorbenannte Frist notiert.

Wir möchten abschließend darauf hinweisen, dass wir derzeit von einer Einleitung einer strafrechtlichen Überprüfung Ihres Handelns Abstand nehmen möchten, da unserem Mandanten primär in der ordnungsgemäßen Erfüllung des abgeschlossenen Kaufvertrages gelegen ist. Wir behalten uns jedoch die Einleitung strafrechtlicher Überprüfungsschritte gegen Ihre Person ausdrücklich für den Fall vor, dass die vorbezeichneten Fristen ungenutzt verstreichen. Sollten Sie diesen Vorbehalt nicht zuordnen können, empfehlen wir einen kurzen Blick in die jüngsten Bewertungen unter Ihrem ebay-Nutzernamen.

Wir gehen daher davon aus, dass beide vorbezeichneten Fristen Ihrerseits nicht ungenutzt verstreichen werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Rechtsanwalt
P.S. Gerichtsstand in dieser Konstellation ist übrigens auch der Erfüllungsort, der hier bei uns liegt. Dass der V. im Norddeutschen hockt, stellt also für's Gerichtsverfahren seinen Nachteil dar, nicht unseren  8) 

Ich berichte dann weiter ...


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Oktober 2003)

@Heiko: Also, ich muss natürlich dagegen halten: DER ERFÜLLT!

Fraglich nur, nach wie viel und wessen Zwang ...

Ich bin bereit, meine 48 € in flüssiger Form als Einsatz zu bringen - Versand überlege ich mir dann.

Wer hält hier dagegen?


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Oktober 2003)

@ KatzenHai

Der erfüllt, wenn er bei Ebay das richtige Teil ersteigert hat.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Oktober 2003)

... bisher kein Glück, das gibt's zur Zeit wohl nicht (habe gesucht). 

Und wenn ich's entdecke, treibe ich erst mal den Preis von "V" höher  :evil:  0


----------



## KatzenHai (13 November 2003)

Ok, liebe Freunde, die erste Runde geht an euch.

Er hat die erste Frist ungenutzt verstreichen lassen. Parallel zur Rechtsschutzversicherungs-Deckungszusage-Anforderung für das gerichtliche Verfahren habe ich ein weiteres Mahnschreiben verschickt.

Ende kommender Woche wissen wir mehr.

(Kölsch steht kalt - Alaaf!)


----------



## KatzenHai (26 November 2003)

Ach ja, mein zweites Mahnschreiben fehlt hier ja noch:


Sehr geehrter Herr V,

in der vorbezeichneten Angelegenheit haben Sie die mit diesseitigem Schreiben vom 25.10.2003 gesetzte Frist ungenutzt verstreichen lassen und auch sonst hierauf nicht reagiert. 

Unser Mandant wird daher jetzt Ihre Erfüllungspflicht im Wege der Ersatzvorname begleichen, also einen Sportspiegel [Typ] für das Fahrzeug der Firma [Hersteller] erwerben. Bekanntlich wird hierfür ein Betrag von € 416,00 aufzuwenden sein.

Wir stellen es Ihnen hiermit ausdrücklich frei, zeitnah den bereits an Sie gezahlten Betrag von € 206,70 zu erstatten. In diesem Fall betrüge der weiterhin von Ihnen zu leistende Ersatzanspruch wegen Nichterfüllung € 209,30. Hinzu träten die Kosten unserer Inanspruchnahme sowie die weiteren Aufwendungen, die unserem Mandaten durch den Deckungskauf entstanden sind oder entstehen werden. 

Sollten Sie jedoch erneut nicht reagieren, würden wir unserem Mandanten raten müssen, den Gesamtpreis des Deckungskaufs von voraussichtlich € 416,00 zzgl. unserer Kosten und der Aufwen­dungen des Deckungskaufs insgesamt geltend zu machen. 

Wir möchten ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass wir diesbezüglich auch eine gerichtliche Auseinan­dersetzung anraten müssten, welche im Übrigen vor dem Amtsgericht in Köln stattfinden würde. Hierdurch würden Ihnen erhebliche, weitere Kosten entstehen, die Sie durch Mitwirkung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch abwenden können. 

Selbstverständlich steht Ihnen weiterhin die Möglichkeit zu, den fehlerhaft gelieferten (wertarmen) Spiegel Zug-um-Zug gegen Ausgleich der Forderung unseres Mandaten abzuholen bzw. abholen zu lassen. Diesbezüglich weisen wir daraufhin, dass Sie sich seit dem 30.10.2003 in Annahmeverzug befinden, also selber das Risiko des zufälligen Untergangs etc. für diesen Spiegel tragen. 

Zur Vermeidung einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung setzen wir Ihnen hiermit eine letzte Frist bis zum 

28.11.2003.

Sollten wir zum Ablauf der Frist keine Reaktion Ihrerseits nach Maßgabe der vorstehenden Möglich­keiten erfahren haben, werden wir ohne weitere Ankündigung vor dem Amtsgericht in Köln ent­sprechende Klage erheben. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
RA KatzenHai


----------



## KatzenHai (26 November 2003)

Zweiter Nachtrag für heute:

Soeben erreichte mich eine E-Mail von V. - der richtige Spiegel ist wohl unterwegs zu M. ...


----------



## SprMa (26 November 2003)

...und ich wette er ist zähneknirschend in einen Zubehörladen gegangen und hat das Originalteil für 400 EYPO gekauft um es zu schicken. 


Matthias


----------



## Dino (26 November 2003)

Nur knappe 5 Wochen zum Aufwachen gebraucht! Nicht scklecht! Mal angenommen, das Teil träfe nun morgen mit der Post ein, wie teuer wäre  der Spaß nun effektiv für ihn geworden?

Gruß
Dino


----------



## KatzenHai (26 November 2003)

Dritter Nachtrag:

Das Mitglied bei ebay (V.) ist gesperrt.

Und M. hat schon gesagt, dass er meine Kosten dort geltend machen möchte. Immerhin € 26,68. Wobei er den wertärmeren Spiegel ja noch hat, mal sehen, was sich damit schadensmindern anrichten lässt ...


----------



## Rechenknecht (27 November 2003)

Und da habe ich bisher gedacht, dass Katzenhaie für Menschen nicht gefährlich werden können. (und nur Katzen fressen)


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Dezember 2003)

Dass Missverständnis ist aufgeklärt - V. meionte tatsächlich, er habe ordnungsgemäß geliefert. 

Da die Rechtschutzversicherung inzwischen für's gerichtliche Verfahren Deckungsschutzzusage gegeben hat, habe ich K. zum "Deckungskauf" geschickt. Die Mehrkosten machen wir dann nebst meiner Kosten im Klageweg geltend - 

 :santa2: Weihnachten naht, die Zeit der angenehmen Postzustellungen ...  :santa:  :devil:


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Februar 2004)

Wegen Abstimmungsproblemen mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung doch nicht zu Weihnachten - dafür jetzt aber mit dreimal Kölle Alaaf:

Amtsgericht Köln
Luxemburger Str. 101
50939 Köln

*KLAGE*

des K.

Prozessbevollmächtigte: Rechtsanwälte KatzenHai & Kollegen

gegen

V.

wegen: Schadensersatz
Streitwert: 323,05 €.

Hiermit bestellen wir uns zu den Prozessbevollmächtigten des Klägers.

Namens und in Vollmacht des Klägers beantragen wir, 

1. den Beklagten zu verurteilen, an den Kläger € 323,05 zu zahlen Zug-um-Zug gegen Herausgabe des am 10.10.2003 an den Kläger übergebenen Spiegels,

2. festzustellen, dass sich der Beklagte mit der Annahme des am 10.10.2003 an den Kläger übergebenen Spiegels seit dem 31.10.2003 in Annahmeverzug befindet.

Weiterhin beantragen wir zu erkennen:

3. Die Kosten des Rechtsstreits trägt der Beklagte. 	

4. Das Urteil ist – notfalls gegen Sicherheitsleistung – vorläufig vollstreckbar.	

5. Gem. § 272 ZPO wird der Rechtsstreit mit der Anberaumung eines frühen ersten Termins zur mündlichen Verhandlung durchgeführt.	

6. Gem. § 307 Abs. 2 ZPO wird gegen die Beklagtenseite ohne mündliche Verhandlung das Anerkenntnisurteil erlassen, sofern auf die Aufforderung nach § 276 Abs. 1 S. 1 ZPO der Anspruch ganz oder teilweise anerkannt wird.	

7. Gem. § 331 Abs. 3 ZPO wird gegen die Beklagtenseite ohne mündliche Verhandlung das Versäumnisurteil erlassen, falls nicht diese nicht rechtzeitig anzeigt, dass sie sich gegen die Klage verteidigen will.	

8. Von den ergehenden Urteilen wird eine vollständige Ausfertigung erteilt.	
9. Für den Fall, dass das Urteil für die von uns vertretene Partei einen vollstreckungsfähigen Inhalt hat, wird Vollstreckungsklausel erteilt.	

10. Der jeweilige Zeitpunkt der Zustellungen an die Gegenseite wird bescheinigt (§ 213 a ZPO).

*Begründung*

Der Kläger begehrt Schadensersatz statt der Leistung wegen der Nichterfüllung eines ebay-Kaufvertrags über einen Sportaußenspiegel.

1. Der Beklagte bot in der Internet-Auktionsplattform ebay als Artikel 1234567890 unter dem Pseudonym „V.“ folgenden Artikel zur Ersteigerung an:

„„Spiegel für [Autotyp]. 
Neuware (siehe www.[Originalhersteller].de elektrisch und beheizt UVP: 416 Euro). 
Natürlich lackierbar.“

Beweis:	Kopie des Ausdrucks vom 17.10.2003, als Anlage K 1

Gegenstand des Angebots war u.a. ein Foto, auf dem ein betreffender Spiegel auf einer Verpackung der „[Herstellername] Exclusive-Line“ abgebildet ist.

Beweis:	Kopie des Ausdrucks vom 17.10.2003, bereits vorgelegt als Anlage K 1

2. Die Auktion endete am xx.09.2003 um xx:28:22 Uhr. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war der Kläger, der unter seinem Pseudonym „K.“ auf diesen Artikel 200,00 € geboten hatte, Meistbietender und somit Käufer des angebotenen Artikels.

Beweis:	Kopie des Ausdrucks vom 17.10.2003, bereits vorgelegt als Anlage K 1

3. Nachfolgend nahm – wie bei der Kaufabwicklung der Internetplattform vorgesehen – der Beklagte per E-Mail mit dem Kläger Kontakt auf und teilte die Kontoverbindung zur Bezahlung mit. 

Beweis:	Kopie der E-Mail vom xx.09.2003 (in der Fassung der Weiterleitung an den Unterzeichner), als Anlage K 2

4. Nachdem der Kläger den geforderten Betrag von € 206,70 überwiesen hatte, ging ihm am 10.10.2003 die Sendung des Beklagten zu. Zu seiner Überraschung befand sich darin jedoch nicht der angebotene [Herstellername] Außenspiegel [Typ], sondern ein minderwertiger Außenspiegel der Fa. [Alternative].

Beweis im Bestreitensfall:	Vorlage des übersandten Spiegels

Weiterer Beweis im Bestreitensfall für die Minderwertigkeit:
	Sachverständigengutachten

5. Der Kläger rügte mit E-Mail vom 10.10.2003 die fehlerhafte Lieferung.

Beweis:	Kopie der E-Mail vom 10.10.2003 (in der Fassung der Weiterleitung an den Unterzeichner), als Anlage K 3

Unter Nutzung der von der Internetauktionsplattform zur Verfügung gestellten Kontaktdatenfunktion erfragte der Kläger die Namens- und Adressdaten des Beklagten, welche ihm am 13.10.2003 mitgeteilt wurden.

Beweis:	Kopie der E-Mail vom 13.10.2003 (in der Fassung der Weiterleitung an den Unterzeichner), als Anlage K 4

6. Nachdem der Beklagte nicht reagierte, wurde er durch die Kanzlei KatzenHai mit anwaltlichem Schreiben vom 25.10.2003 zur Nacherfüllung bis zum 31.10.2003 aufgefordert.

Beweis:	Kopie des anwaltlichen Mahnschreibens vom 25.10.2003, als Anlage K 5

7. Zugleich wurde dem Beklagten angeboten, den fehlerhaft gelieferten Spiegel beim Kläger abzuholen.

Beweis:	Kopie des anwaltlichen Mahnschreibens vom 25.10.2003, bereits vorgelegt als Anlage K 5

8. Nachdem auch hierauf keine Reaktion erfolgte, wurde der Beklagte nach Ablauf der Nacherfüllungsfrist mit anwaltlichem Mahnschreiben vom 21.11.2003 erneut unter Fristsetzung zum 28.11.2003 angeschrieben. Das Angebot der Abholung des fehlerhaft gelieferten Spiegels wurde hierin bekräftigt.

Beweis:	Kopie des anwaltlichen Schreibens vom 21.11.2003, als Anlage K 6

Der Beklagte hat auch hierauf weder eine Nacherfüllung noch eine Schadensersatzzahlung geleistet; den zur Verfügung gestellten Spiegel hat er trotz Hinweises auf den bereits eingetretenen Annahmeverzug nicht abgefordert. 

Daher ist nunmehr Klage geboten.

9. Der minderwertige Spiegel ist sachmangelbehaftet, da er ein _aliud_ zum angebotenen Spiegel darstellt und nicht einmal den Zuschlagswert von € 200,00 hat.

Beweis im Bestreitensfall unter Verwahrung gegen die Beweislast:
	Sachverständigengutachten

Der Kläger ist nach § 433 Abs. 1 S. 2, 434 Abs. 1 S. 1, 437, 281 BGB berechtigt, Schadensersatz statt der Leistung zu verlangen. Der dem Kläger entstandene Schaden besteht im Kaufpreis eines Sportspiegels der Fa. [Hersteller] gem. dem angebotenen Auktionsgegenstand. 

a) Im Rahmen eines Deckungskaufs hat der Kläger – unter Beachtung des § 254 BGB – einen solchen Spiegel bei [Alternative] erstanden, wofür ihm Kosten von € 319,95 zzgl. Nachnahme von € 3,10, insgesamt also von € 323,05 entstanden sind. 

Beweis:	Kopie der Rechnung vom 09.01.2004.2003, als Anlage K 7

Hierbei muss sich der Kläger den gezahlten Auktionskaufpreis von € 200,00 anrechnen lassen, der aus seinem Vermögen bereits abgeflossen ist. Dieser Betrag – das Vertragssoll für einen [Hersteller]-Spiegel – verbleibt Zug-um-Zug gegen Herausgabe des fehlerhaft gelieferten Spiegels beim Beklagten (§ 281 Abs. 5 BGB). 

Der aufgewandte Betrag für den Deckungskauf (Ersatzvornahme der Vertragspflicht des Beklagten) von € 323,05 wird mit dieser Klage geltend gemacht.

b) Der Kläger hat die ihm obliegende Pflicht zur Rückgabe des Geleisteten (§ 281 Abs. 5 BGB) erfüllt, indem er den gelieferten Spiegel zur Abholung zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Da der Beklagte trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung die Abholung des Spiegels nicht vorgenommen hat, ist die Zug-um-Zug zu erfüllende Pflicht des Klägers durch den Annahmeverzug des Beklagten seit dem 31.10.2003 rechtlich erfüllt. Er hat zur Vermeidung von Rechtsnachteilen im Rahmen einer ggf. notwendigen Zwangsvollstreckung das notwendige Rechtsschutzbedürfnis zur Feststellung, dass dies der Fall ist.

Der Kläger ist weiterhin bereit, den fehlerhaft gelieferten Spiegel an den Beklagten herauszugeben bzw. gegen Kostenerstattung zu versenden.

10. Der gemeinsame Leistungsort bei Inanspruchnahme des Verkäufers in Form des sog. „großen Schadensersatzes“ (Schadensersatz statt der Leistung) ist gem. § 269 BGB dort, wo sich die Sache vertragsgemäß befindet. Dies ist vorliegend am Wohnort des Klägers, weshalb das Amtsgericht Köln nach § 29 ZPO örtlich zuständig ist.

Gerichtskosten von € 105,00 sind hierbei freigestempelt.

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Ich bleibe dabei: Der erfüllt!

Editiert im Original auf Hinweis des Mandanten, daher auch hier korrigiert.


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

Und wie siehts da inzwischen aus? Gibts schon was neues? Bin doch sehr neugierig


----------



## BenTigger (30 März 2004)

Wollte ich auch schon nachfragen, aber der Gast ist mir beim durchforsten nach diesem Thread zuvorgekommen.....


----------



## KatzenHai (31 März 2004)

Früher erster Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung wurde bestimmt. Wird am 19.04. vor dem Amtsgericht Köln sein.

Das Gericht ist also durchaus der Auffassung, dass die Klage zulässig und wohl auch schlüssig ist.

Der Gegner hat bisher nicht reagiert. Eigentlich also eine Versäumnisurteils-Situation - wegen meiner Zug-um-Zug-Klage aber nicht einfach so schriftlich möglich.

Ich informiere euch dann weiter, wenn es was Neues gibt. 

Danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2004)

Heutige E-Mail von G:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

auf Grund Ihres Schreibens mit dem Aktenzeichen (KatzenHai-Registernummer) werde ich um den Unanmehmlichkeiten aus dem Weg zu gehen den geforderten Betrag zurück erstatten.
Da es mir nicht möglich ist den Betrag auf einmal zu überweisen, würde ich Sie bitten eine Ratenzahlung von 50 Euro pro Monat zu akzeptieren.
Bitte um Mitteilung.
Nun: Hauptforderung € 323,05, Gerichtskosten mind. € 35,00, meine RA-Kosten (egal ob mit Versäumnisurteil oder Vergleich) = € 120,06 - macht insgesamt € 478,11. Oder 9 Raten zu je € 54,32.

Mal sehen, was mein Mandant dazu sagen wird ...


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2004)

Mandant ist einverstanden. Also Schreiben an G:
Sehr geehrter Herr G.,
nach Rücksprache mit unserem Mandanten bieten wir Ihnen folgenden Vergleich an:

Zum Ausgleich aller Forderungen zahlen Sie € 478,11 zzgl. Zinsen von 5 % über Basiszins ab dem 19.04.2004. Ihnen wird nachgelassen, diese Summe in neun (9) Raten zu jeweils € 54,32 auszugleichen, jeweils zum Ende eines jeden Monats von April 2004 bis einschließlich Dezember 2004 zu zahlen.

Im Gegenzug bringen wir das Verfahren ohne Entscheidung zum Ruhen, während die Ratenzahlungen erfolgen. Nach abschließender Erfüllung durch Sie verpflichtet sich unser Mandant, die Klage zurück zu nehmen, wobei Sie sich verpflichten, keinen Kostenantrag zu stellen.

Sofern Sie mit einer der Raten mehr als 5 Tage in Zahlungsverzug geraten, wird die gesamte Restsumme sofort fällig. In diesem Fall wird das ruhende Verfahren diesseits sofort wieder aufgenommen.

Bitte bestätigen Sie uns diesen Vergleich schriftlich und überweisen Sie als Beleg Ihrer Zahlungswilligkeit die erste Rate von € 54,32 bis spätestens zum 14.04.04 auf unser Konto xxx zur Registernummer (jawohl, genau diese). Sollten wir vor der mündlichen Verhandlung nicht sowohl schriftliche Bestätigung als auch erste Rate hier vorliegen haben, werden wir am 19.04. das Verfahren betreiben.

Bitte teilen Sie uns noch mit, an welche Adresse wir (unfrei, Kosten zahlt Empfänger) den falschen Spiegel senden sollen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Ich melde dann weiter.

Und, sagte ich's nicht? DER ERFÜLLT!


----------



## Der Jurist (7 April 2004)

@ KatzenHaie

Der hatte doch nur die Wahl zwischen freiwillige erfüllen oder verurteilt zu werden und das Urteil erfüllen zu müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

*...und weiter?*

Hat er die Raten pünktlich gezahlt? Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wer die Wette gewonnen hat (bzw. noch gewinnt?)!

Schöne Jrüße ange Ring


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juni 2004)

:cry: Knurr ...  :x 

Folgendes Schreiben mag für sich sprechen:

Amtsgericht Köln
Luxemburger Str. 101
50939 Köln

In Sachen
K. ./. V.
teilen wir mit, dass der Beklagte einen geschlossenen Ratenzahlungsvergleich nicht bedient hat. Es wird daher um zeitnahe Entscheidung gebeten, wobei mitgeteilt wird, dass eine Güteverhandlung wegen fortgesetzter vertragsuntreue des Beklagten keine Aussicht auf Erfolg hat.

1. Mit E-Mail vom 07.04.2004 bat der Beklagte beim Unterzeichner um Ratenzahlung. Am gleichen Tag wurde ihm daher ein Ratenzahlungsangebot unterbreitet, welches der Beklagte mit E-Mail vom 11.04.2004 annahm.

Beweis:	Ausdrucke der bezeichneten E-Mails, als Anlagenkonvolut K 8

Daraufhin wurde das vorliegende Verfahren zum Ruhen gebracht.

2. Trotz Mahnung vom 27.04.2004 – unter ausdrücklicher Androhung der Wiederaufnahme des Prozesses und der Strafanzeige wegen (derzeit nur versuchten) Betrugs – ist bis heute keine einzige Ratenzahlung eingegangen.

Der Beklagte versucht offensichtlich, sich (umgangssprachlich) „mit allen Tricks vor der Zahlung zu drücken“. Ungeachtet der parallel erfolgten Strafanzeige wegen fortgesetzten Betrugsversuchs muss daher dem Zivilverfahren Fortgang gegeben werden.

3. Es wird ausdrücklich angeregt, zur Vorbereitung des Termins dem Beklagten eine Frist zu setzen, bei deren Ablauf auch ein Versäumnisurteil in Betracht kommt.

4. Der Kläger sieht im Übrigen keinen Anlass für eine gütliche Einigung mehr. Der Beklagte versucht fortgesetzt, durch Täuschungen und Vertröstungen Vorteile zum Nachteil des Beklagten zu erlangen – für eine Einigung ist vor diesem Hintergrund kein Raum. Es wird daher mitgeteilt, dass nach klägerseitiger Auffassung eine Güteverhandlung wegen Erfolglosigkeit entbehrlich ist.

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Sorry, hatte zwischendurch eine Meldung unterschlagen: Meine Mahnung.

Mal sehen, was jetzt kommt. Vielleicht wird's ja noch ein Beispiel für Zwangsvollstreckung ...


----------



## stieglitz (9 Juni 2004)

> Mal sehen, was jetzt kommt. Vielleicht wird's ja noch ein Beispiel für Zwangsvollstreckung ...




... fruchtlose Zwangsvollstreckung

aber vieleicht ein Beispiel für einen Antrag auf Abgabe der e.V.  
Und bei Nichtabgabe ein Beispiel für einen Antrag auf Haftanordnung zur Abgabe der e.V.  

Ich befürchte bei dem Bürschchen ist nichts zu hohlen.

Trotzdem viel Glück.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*ebay*

Moin!

Was sollten wir daraus lernen?
1. Teure Ware, die nicht begutachtet werden kann nur bei vielen - über 100 und Quote 
von über 99 %  positiven Bewertungen kaufen.
2. Oder/und Treuhandkonto nutzen. Wird das abgelehnt - nicht kaufen!

Treuhankonto kostet bei ~200 € Gesamtsumme 4,- € Gebühr.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Juni 2004)

Das Amtsgericht war nett: Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung ist am 08.07.2004 - das nenne ich mal kurzfristige Terminierung.

Mal sehen, ob V. die 310,3km zwischen seiner Wohnung und dem AG Köln auf sich nimmt, um den Zug-um-Zug angebotenen Falschspiegel dort (nebst Anderem) entgegen zu nehmen :evil:


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Juli 2004)

... er kam nicht. Versäumnisurteil nach Antrag.

Und ich hatte sogar den billigen Spiegel dabei ...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

quod erat demonstrandum, wenn ich richtig geschrieben habe... :holy: 

Das Versäumnisurteil wird ihn dann sicher auch nicht jucken, scheint ein echter "Aussitzer" zu sein. Wie hoch muß der Druck eigentlich noch werden, bis solche Leute merken, daß es um die eigene Wurst geht? Mir kommt es sogar so vor, als würde er mit allen Beteiligten nur spielen, sich später möglicherweise problemlos irgendwohin absetzen und allen eine lange Nase drehen.
Gibt es für solche Fälle die Möglichkeit der Erzwingungshaft - oder wenigstens die Androhung derselben (gerade um die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel zu wahren)?

Gruß von Sepp


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juli 2004)

Das bedeutet, das nun der Gerichtsvollzieher einschreiten darf, wenn gewünscht/benötigt??


----------



## stieglitz (8 Juli 2004)

Wenn er nacht der Zustellung des Urteils nicht bezahlt, kann man mit einer vollstreckbaren Ausfertigung des Urteils einen Gerichtsvollzieher
mit der Pfändung beauftragen. Ist die Pfändung erfolglos, kann man
dann einen Antrag auf Abgabe der eidestattlichen Versicherung (früher Offenbahrungseid) stellen. 
Gibt er diese nicht ab, kann man einen Antrag auf Haftanordnung zur  Erzwingung der eV  stellen.

Hat er kein Geld, nützt alles nichts!
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## mort (8 Juli 2004)

Mit den letzteren Mitteln ist auch ein Eintrag in die Schufa verbunden: Damit trifft man [...] am Meisten...

_[@mort: Bitte zügle Deine Ausdrucksweise künftig etwas. Dino!]_


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juli 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er kein Geld, nützt alles nichts!


Fast richtig - 

bekommt er innerhalb der nächsten 30 Jahre wieder Geld, haben wir das. 

Restschuldbefreiung bei Verbraucherinsolvenz dürfte versagt werden, da ja noch eine Strafanzeige läuft und ich mit Verurteilung rechne.

Und wir können die Spiegel pfänden und verwerten - kommt ja auch noch wieder was rein ...


----------



## KatzenHai (27 Juli 2004)

Süüüüß - er hat Raten á 10 € angeboten. Sind gut 50 Raten ...

Mal sehen, was mein Mandant davon hält ...


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2004)

Und wie gings weiter? 
Geile sache!
Ich kann mir ungefähr vorstellen as dass fürn Idiot is


----------



## KatzenHai (19 August 2004)

Mandant kämpft mit Entscheidung, ob er in 20€Raten akzeptieren will oder druff schlage angesagt ist. 

Da er dies alleine entscheidet, warten wir im Moment alle ...


----------



## IT-Schrauber (14 Oktober 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Mandant kämpft mit Entscheidung, ob er in 20€Raten akzeptieren will oder druff schlage angesagt ist.
> 
> Da er dies alleine entscheidet, warten wir im Moment alle ...



Und? Kämpft er noch? Mensch helft dem armen Jungen doch mal  :lol: 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Gibts schon was neues?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

*Topf, die Watte quillt....*

Da steht doch noch was aus...?



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko: Also, ich muss natürlich dagegen halten: DER ERFÜLLT!
> 
> Fraglich nur, nach wie viel und wessen Zwang ...
> 
> ...




"Dankbar und glücklich müssen wir sein, daß wir hier dabeisein durften."
(Dr. Schönfärber zu Monaco Franze)


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Mandant kämpft mit Entscheidung, ob er in 20?Raten akzeptieren will oder druff schlage angesagt ist.
> 
> Da er dies alleine entscheidet, warten wir im Moment alle ...



Warten auf Godot?
Wir sind doch alle sooo gespannt!
Gibts wirklich nichts Neues? Bitte, bitte  :bussi:  !

 0


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Februar 2005)

Gemaaach - gestern teilte der Gerichtsvollzieher mit, dass er den Delinquenten am Rosenmontag nicht erreicht hat und es nächste Woche wieder probieren wird ...

Wir warten mal wieder - aber wir haben ja noch 29,8 Jahre Zeit (und ich hier den falschen Spiegel noch im Büro liegen)


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

*Nur noch 29,6 Jahre....*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Gemaaach - gestern teilte der Gerichtsvollzieher mit, dass er den Delinquenten am Rosenmontag nicht erreicht hat und es nächste Woche wieder probieren wird ...
> 
> Wir warten mal wieder - aber wir haben ja noch 29,8 Jahre Zeit (und ich hier den falschen Spiegel noch im Büro liegen)





Hallo Katzenhai,

ich bin ja schon wieder fast zwei Monate ganz gemach in meinen Gemächern, aber gelegentlich möcht ich auch mal wieder was von unserem Liebling vernehmen...

 0 

...denn Freude ist des noblen Trachtens allerfeinster Bürger Sinn.
[Max Goldt]


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2005)

Die Sache dürfte doch wohl soweit abgeschlossen sein; der Titel ist rechtskräftig, und den Kuckuckskleber schickt man nicht für eine 20€-Rate, sondern für den vollen Betrag - also hat sich KHs Mandant wohl für "druff schlage" entschieden. Der Rest ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, und dürfte generell niedrigen bis keinen Unterhaltungswert haben.


----------



## KatzenHai (11 April 2005)

Jau - und heute kam der gesamte Betrag hier an - GV hatte Erfolg mit der Pfändung der Einkommensteuererstattung 2003 ...

Akte zu schließen.

P.S.: Braucht jemand einen Spiegel - der setzt hier langsam Staub an, und der Vogel wollte ich par tout nicht zurück haben ...


----------



## Bremsklotz (12 April 2005)

> Braucht jemand einen Spiegel - der setzt hier langsam Staub an, und der Vogel wollte ich par tout nicht zurück haben ...


Nee, den würde ich mir an deiner Stelle zur Erinnnerung an die Wand nageln, aber wo du ihn nicht siehst, sonst steigt dir sicher nachträglich noch die Galle bei dem ganzen Theater.


----------

